# Railfan across Texas and New Mexico



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Driving through Texas and New Mexico...I was taking pictures here and there, thought they might be interesting.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

you were right they are very interesting ! nice job


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting.:thumbsup:


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice pics, that looks like Vernon in a few of those pics.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah where were you at with the BNSF unit coal train. They pass through here twice a day.


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

The BNSF with the grain towers was around Amarillo. Some of the others I believe were between Witchta Falls and Amarillo.


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Cool pics morland and tnx for sharing! Btw any new railfan trip planed in the near future ? :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes, I'm still on vacation...going to ride the Durango & Silverton on Friday out of Durango, Colorado. Also if I see any trains of opportunity I will take some more pictures.


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Great news & enjoy your vacations :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Comparing the ability to view trains in the great southwest compared to train watching through the trees in the east, is a world of difference. Out west, you can observe trains for miles in either direction while in the east, you see them from track side or view them briefly through obstructions. Forget about pacing trains in the east unless you consider running next to them for 1/2 mile or so as pacing.


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Any luck with new pictures morland ?

Regards,
Rok


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

I have so many pictures that I hardly know where to begin. First off I went to the Cumbres & Toltec yard at Antonito, Colorado. It was small but had some cool steam engines and Rio Grande rolling stock.

Next we went through the Cumbres Pass (a little over 10,000 ft above sea level) just in time to see one of Cumbres & Toltec steam engines coming through the pass. I took some video footage and noticed later when I watched it that a elk got frightened and ran from the train when it was blowing it's whistle.

After the Cumbres Pass we made it to Chama, New Mexico and I must say the main Cumbres & Toltec train yard (it used to belong to the Rio Grande and basically looks like what you would see from the steam era) was very impressive. The working coal tipple was awesome. Bunches of different narrow gauge steam engines and a couple of them where in the engine shop (we were allowed to go pretty much anywhere we wanted except for in the engine maintenance shop). There was all kinds of Rio Grande rolling stock from the steam era and two rotary snow plows. I spent a lot of time walking around taking pictures!

Later on we made it to Durango, Colorado. We rode the Durango & Silverton steam engine from Silverton, Colorado to Durango, Colorado. If you ever get a chance that is a really cool ride. Once again I have tons of pictures and video, in one of the videos some folks were on rafts in the river along side the train and they released pressurized steam/water spray that hit the people on the raft. I also have video of when we stopped for water, the younger engineer and conductor where having rock throwing contest into the river while the older engineer and conductor walked around with a oiling can.

And finally I have bunches of random train related photos taken across Colorado and Kansas.

I now have to sort through and post a few. 

-Morland


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Sounds like unforgettable experience. I sure do love two things; Colorado theme & steam era! From what you wrote, I just imagined what it feels and looks like. Must be a cool trip - it is on my list of to do things, hehe.

Can't wait for your photos 

Take care,
Rok


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

We have a daughter who lives in Montrose, CO, which is about 2 hrs from Silverton. We looked into riding the train last summer, but found it too costly. Maybe someday....... Awesome country down there!!


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> We looked into riding the train last summer, but found it too costly.


What's the price ?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

If I remember correctly it was a ways over $100 each. My retirement doesn't allow for that. hwell:


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is the link to their website. http://www.durangotrain.com/

There was four of us that rode the train, we did the option where they take you by bus to Silverton and then you ride the train back to Durango. We got a promotional deal so one of my kids was free...it cost us roughly $300. One way on the train was plenty of time as it takes 3.5 hours and the last 1.5 hours is coming down into the lowlands.


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Thank you both! I checked the website and it is spot on of what I imagined (all those Model Railroader magazines sure did helped with visualization  ). 

This is definitely, a must see train route. And I like the fact that you already mentioned earlier morland; this train route does take you back into steam era. Wonderful.


----------

